# Who makes Chipmunk Pie?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ran across several recipes on the internet, it's basically a batter with chunks of fruit - apples, dates, etc., and chopped nuts baked in a pie plate.

Am hoping someone has the "perfect" proportions for the batter part to save me trial testing to get a nice pie for Thanksgiving. (Thinking more egg would be better) It sounds so fun for the kiddos! :banana:And Herself! 

And, does anyone know where/when it originated? 

Here's two variations:

*Chipmunk Pie *
*1 egg*
*1/2 tsp. vanilla*
*1 cup of coarsely chopped nuts*
*1/2 cup plain flour*
*3/4 cup sugar*
*3/4 cup chopped, peeled apple*
*1 tsp. baking powder*
*1/4 tsp. salt*

*Beat egg; add sugar, vanilla, and apple. Mix well. Blend in nuts, baking powder, flour and salt. Mix well and spread into a 9" greased pie plate. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Cool slightly and serve with ice cream, whipped cream or topping.*

CHIPMUNK PIE
1 egg
2 tbsp. flour
1/2 c. nuts, chopped
1/2 c. apples, chopped
1 tsp. vanilla
3/4 c. sugar
1 1/4 tsp. baking powder
1/8 tsp. salt
Raisins, if desired

Beat eggs and sugar, add vanilla. Sift together flour, baking powder and salt. Add to egg mixture. Blend well; add nuts and apples. Mix well. Bake in a greased pie pan at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Never heard of it before. Was expecting some pot pie concoction containing chipmunk meat.

Neither recipe seems to have enough "volume" to fill up a pie pan. The 1st one has a higher overall volume of stuff, more apple, more flour and so on, so I would try it first.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,RedDirt Cowgirl

I make a pie a bit like this but we don't call it a Chipmunk pie, I made a short crust pie base and and blind bake only just cooked and made up a spongey type batter and add cannied pineapple, cashew nut, rasins or cherries and coconut, and bake it . I call it my Tropical coconut pie. MM


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never heard of it either, but it reminds me of the Addams Family movie for some reason..."Is it made from REAL chipmunks?" (asked in my best Wednesday Addams voice, lol).

It sounds awfully dry, where are the liquids?? I also don't think it sounds like nearly enough volume to fill up even a small 8" regular pie pan. The few pictures I saw looked very sunken and dry also, not something that seems at all appetizing to me, but we all have different tastes. 

Here's a link to another version that uses two eggs instead of one. It also uses part white sugar and part brown, as well as cinnamon, don't know if that would help any.

The Darling Apartment: Pie Sunday: Chipmunk Pie

If you do make it, let us know how it turns out and good luck!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey , what nuts would they use. ?? thank I'm going to make a couple of Chipmunk pies. MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I did a look about and found this one

CHIPMUNK PIE 
1 lg. egg
3/4 c. sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. vanilla
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 c. flour
1/2 c. chopped nuts
1 1/2 c. chopped peeled apples
1/4 c. raisins

Bake at 350 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes. Grease 9" pie plate. Beat egg and add sugar, baking powder, vanilla, salt and flour; mix well. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into greased pie plate and bake. Serve with ice cream or whipped cream with a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When I read the thread title I thought, "Wow, you'd have to butcher and skin a whole bunch of chipmunks to get enough meat to make a pie--I'd use squirrel instead!" No help from me obviously.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

This one reminds me of Derby Pie. Any Kentuckians around here that make this in the spring? Nuts, chocolate, bourbon.... YUM!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is like fruitcake, do you like more cake or more fruit. I like the 2 egg one but no crust here. We use more dried fruit, too. Raisins or dried prunes and all brown sugar....James


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Mucho gracias for everyone's thoughts!

Itâs the jokey name that really hits my funny bone. ( My favorite auntie hunted and fished, frog legs were regular fare and my favorite - I expected just about anything to hit the table, so when I saw a pan of large pearl tapioca soaking I asked what that was and she told me âFish eye pudding! Weâve having it for desert tonight.â :gaptooth: I was ready to go with it. Took a little steeling of nerve before I could chew âem up though.)

So Iâm going to play around with it, my first plan is 2 unpeeled lady apples, sliced medjool dates and walnut quarters, should show through the top in a âcritter bitsâ sort of way. Maybe a shallow fill in muffin tins, pies for chipmunks! Nutmeg and cardamom, some butter or even sour cream in the batter. 2 eggs and half brown sugar to white. Something towards cowboy cookies that can be eaten out of hand. Could be a good one to bring to the high-county cow camp Fall barbeque now that I think of it too.

So thanks again for that link Calliemoonbeam, and Mountain Mick, walnuts are my first choice since theyâre a local thing in California, but pecans would work nicely too.

Will post my best version, still wondering where and when this originated...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a look and dug up links to Delaware as a place of orignate for Chipmunk pie and it is in the cook book Best of the Best from the Northeast Cookbook which is a Selected Recipes from the Favorite Cookbooks of New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Vermont, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and Maine... MM


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you so much! Looked and looked, but still didn't come up with this.
Besides the great appellation, I haven't run across any recipes quite like it and it seems like a yummy Autumn dish that's just the thing for the busy times ahead. You're the BEST!:rock:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Mountain Mick said:


> I have a look and dug up links to Delaware as a place of orignate for Chipmunk pie and it is in the cook book Best of the Best from the Northeast Cookbook which is a Selected Recipes from the Favorite Cookbooks of New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Vermont, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, and Maine... MM


Mountain Mick, again, it was so thoughty of you to go looking about for chipmunk pie - I sent away for the Best of the Best from the Northeast Cookbook, and it is an excellent one - but - no satisfaction yet for the recipe nerd :nerd:. Their pie was for dried beef.

Now that our wacky weather has finally settled into frosty times again, I need to quit noodling and start putting my oven to use - the answer will come one day, maybe if I offer up enough pie!


----------

